# Installation of /usr/ports/lang/rust fails



## recluce (Feb 23, 2017)

I have an odd issue. Trying to install rust, make finishes without error. However, "make install" stops with an error and the following messages:



```
....   

Rust is ready to roll.

Build completed in 0:02:00
gmake[2]: Leaving directory '/usr/ports/lang/rust/work/rustc-1.15.1-src'
====> Compressing man pages (compress-man)

hostname:/usr/ports/lang/rust # make install
===>  Installing for rust-1.15.1
===>   rust-1.15.1 depends on shared library: libedit.so.0 - found (/usr/local/lib/libedit.so.0)
===>  Checking if rust already installed
===>   Registering installation for rust-1.15.1
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/lang/rust/work/stage/usr/local/lib/libarena-22adfce669fd9832.so: No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/lang/rust/work/stage/usr/local/lib/libflate-e1e6e55ceb7251ef.so: No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/lang/rust/work/stage/usr/local/lib/libfmt_macros-ba80d211c09981a2.so: No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/lang/rust/work/stage/usr/local/lib/libgetopts-09faa2be228f2ddb.so: No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/lang/rust/work/stage/usr/local/lib/libgraphviz-6303af3dd8d718e9.so: No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/lang/rust/work/stage/usr/local/lib/liblog-761db57e43e641cb.so: No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/lang/rust/work/stage/usr/local/lib/libproc_macro-964c3339f3f8acda.so: No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/lang/rust/work/stage/usr/local/lib/libproc_macro_plugin-d9ebf1627378b721.so: No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/lang/rust/work/stage/usr/local/lib/libproc_macro_tokens-adc448e5e4f62f44.so: No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/lang/rust/work/stage/usr/local/lib/librustc-4221de92f27e804b.so: No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/lang/rust/work/stage/usr/local/lib/librustc_back-e247e25402404c1f.so: No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/lang/rust/work/stage/usr/local/lib/librustc_borrowck-68ef6be666920880.so: No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/lang/rust/work/stage/usr/local/lib/librustc_const_eval-14677cc7d4f412a3.so: No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/lang/rust/work/stage/usr/local/lib/librustc_const_math-7d31310a940ce777.so: No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/lang/rust/work/stage/usr/local/lib/librustc_data_structures-a29777375c573c9a.so: No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/lang/rust/work/stage/usr/local/lib/librustc_driver-9b159e7b54809b23.so: No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/lang/rust/work/stage/usr/local/lib/librustc_errors-da09828277bc171a.so: No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/lang/rust/work/stage/usr/local/lib/librustc_incremental-f9cea8a2dfb1093f.so: No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/lang/rust/work/stage/usr/local/lib/librustc_lint-ac6a304d2924921f.so: No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/lang/rust/work/stage/usr/local/lib/librustc_llvm-7a749f3ba5ac01da.so: No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/lang/rust/work/stage/usr/local/lib/librustc_metadata-0df9306a450c5744.so: No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/lang/rust/work/stage/usr/local/lib/librustc_mir-af6ee715a1ae6a07.so: No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/lang/rust/work/stage/usr/local/lib/librustc_passes-bdfaafb6f5c7f3fe.so: No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/lang/rust/work/stage/usr/local/lib/librustc_platform_intrinsics-12515fe496f9a823.so: No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/lang/rust/work/stage/usr/local/lib/librustc_plugin-4df4f6f2ea0b06f0.so: No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/lang/rust/work/stage/usr/local/lib/librustc_privacy-1ffbe0ad74c952f8.so: No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/lang/rust/work/stage/usr/local/lib/librustc_resolve-601ffa89350be577.so: No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/lang/rust/work/stage/usr/local/lib/librustc_save_analysis-8af316349017fac6.so: No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/lang/rust/work/stage/usr/local/lib/librustc_trans-3b154e537bd519a6.so: No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/lang/rust/work/stage/usr/local/lib/librustc_typeck-53963a21e3839eea.so: No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/lang/rust/work/stage/usr/local/lib/librustdoc-f458f9d50b770dc5.so: No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/lang/rust/work/stage/usr/local/lib/libserialize-967d73ca1a0a7c40.so: No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/lang/rust/work/stage/usr/local/lib/libstd-da49a473256a3892.so: No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/lang/rust/work/stage/usr/local/lib/libsyntax-2336662cab7e706b.so: No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/lang/rust/work/stage/usr/local/lib/libsyntax_ext-712f41e1ed978e55.so: No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/lang/rust/work/stage/usr/local/lib/libsyntax_pos-8802a44eb3221178.so: No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/lang/rust/work/stage/usr/local/lib/libterm-bed969971b58b7ed.so: No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/lang/rust/work/stage/usr/local/lib/libtest-098357d8bb203fcf.so: No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/lang/rust/work/stage/usr/local/lib/rustlib/x86_64-unknown-freebsd/lib/liballoc-332ff7daeb7e06b8.rlib: No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/lang/rust/work/stage/usr/local/lib/rustlib/x86_64-unknown-freebsd/lib/liballoc_jemalloc-e7607c19125f8392.rlib: No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/lang/rust/work/stage/usr/local/lib/rustlib/x86_64-unknown-freebsd/lib/liballoc_system-571dfebbf0f85a9f.rlib: No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/lang/rust/work/stage/usr/local/lib/rustlib/x86_64-unknown-freebsd/lib/libarena-22adfce669fd9832.so: No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/lang/rust/work/stage/usr/local/lib/rustlib/x86_64-unknown-freebsd/lib/libcollections-de8c3abb6b7777b0.rlib: No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/lang/rust/work/stage/usr/local/lib/rustlib/x86_64-unknown-freebsd/lib/libcompiler_builtins-68612d8d1095fd06.rlib: No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/lang/rust/work/stage/usr/local/lib/rustlib/x86_64-unknown-freebsd/lib/libcore-1bab58525600a9f4.rlib: No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/lang/rust/work/stage/usr/local/lib/rustlib/x86_64-unknown-freebsd/lib/libflate-e1e6e55ceb7251ef.so: No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/lang/rust/work/stage/usr/local/lib/rustlib/x86_64-unknown-freebsd/lib/libfmt_macros-ba80d211c09981a2.so: No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/lang/rust/work/stage/usr/local/lib/rustlib/x86_64-unknown-freebsd/lib/libgetopts-09faa2be228f2ddb.rlib: No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/lang/rust/work/stage/usr/local/lib/rustlib/x86_64-unknown-freebsd/lib/libgetopts-09faa2be228f2ddb.so: No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/lang/rust/work/stage/usr/local/lib/rustlib/x86_64-unknown-freebsd/lib/libgraphviz-6303af3dd8d718e9.so: No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/lang/rust/work/stage/usr/local/lib/rustlib/x86_64-unknown-freebsd/lib/liblibc-50f5b97a91634cfd.rlib: No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/lang/rust/work/stage/usr/local/lib/rustlib/x86_64-unknown-freebsd/lib/liblog-761db57e43e641cb.rlib: No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/lang/rust/work/stage/usr/local/lib/rustlib/x86_64-unknown-freebsd/lib/liblog-761db57e43e641cb.so: No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/lang/rust/work/stage/usr/local/lib/rustlib/x86_64-unknown-freebsd/lib/libpanic_abort-b8f4cf2e638f3233.rlib: No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/lang/rust/work/stage/usr/local/lib/rustlib/x86_64-unknown-freebsd/lib/libpanic_unwind-9739badf374daa6e.rlib: No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/lang/rust/work/stage/usr/local/lib/rustlib/x86_64-unknown-freebsd/lib/libproc_macro-964c3339f3f8acda.so: No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/lang/rust/work/stage/usr/local/lib/rustlib/x86_64-unknown-freebsd/lib/libproc_macro_plugin-d9ebf1627378b721.so: No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/lang/rust/work/stage/usr/local/lib/rustlib/x86_64-unknown-freebsd/lib/libproc_macro_tokens-adc448e5e4f62f44.so: No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/lang/rust/work/stage/usr/local/lib/rustlib/x86_64-unknown-freebsd/lib/librand-6dbadb1aa1c9735d.rlib: No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/lang/rust/work/stage/usr/local/lib/rustlib/x86_64-unknown-freebsd/lib/librustc-4221de92f27e804b.so: No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/lang/rust/work/stage/usr/local/lib/rustlib/x86_64-unknown-freebsd/lib/librustc_back-e247e25402404c1f.so: No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/lang/rust/work/stage/usr/local/lib/rustlib/x86_64-unknown-freebsd/lib/librustc_bitflags-9aa402a167df535a.rlib: No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/lang/rust/work/stage/usr/local/lib/rustlib/x86_64-unknown-freebsd/lib/librustc_borrowck-68ef6be666920880.so: No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/lang/rust/work/stage/usr/local/lib/rustlib/x86_64-unknown-freebsd/lib/librustc_const_eval-14677cc7d4f412a3.so: No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/lang/rust/work/stage/usr/local/lib/rustlib/x86_64-unknown-freebsd/lib/librustc_const_math-7d31310a940ce777.so: No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/lang/rust/work/stage/usr/local/lib/rustlib/x86_64-unknown-freebsd/lib/librustc_data_structures-a29777375c573c9a.so: No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/lang/rust/work/stage/usr/local/lib/rustlib/x86_64-unknown-freebsd/lib/librustc_driver-9b159e7b54809b23.so: No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/lang/rust/work/stage/usr/local/lib/rustlib/x86_64-unknown-freebsd/lib/librustc_errors-da09828277bc171a.so: No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/lang/rust/work/stage/usr/local/lib/rustlib/x86_64-unknown-freebsd/lib/librustc_incremental-f9cea8a2dfb1093f.so: No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/lang/rust/work/stage/usr/local/lib/rustlib/x86_64-unknown-freebsd/lib/librustc_lint-ac6a304d2924921f.so: No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/lang/rust/work/stage/usr/local/lib/rustlib/x86_64-unknown-freebsd/lib/librustc_llvm-7a749f3ba5ac01da.so: No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/lang/rust/work/stage/usr/local/lib/rustlib/x86_64-unknown-freebsd/lib/librustc_metadata-0df9306a450c5744.so: No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/lang/rust/work/stage/usr/local/lib/rustlib/x86_64-unknown-freebsd/lib/librustc_mir-af6ee715a1ae6a07.so: No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/lang/rust/work/stage/usr/local/lib/rustlib/x86_64-unknown-freebsd/lib/librustc_passes-bdfaafb6f5c7f3fe.so: No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/lang/rust/work/stage/usr/local/lib/rustlib/x86_64-unknown-freebsd/lib/librustc_platform_intrinsics-12515fe496f9a823.so: No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/lang/rust/work/stage/usr/local/lib/rustlib/x86_64-unknown-freebsd/lib/librustc_plugin-4df4f6f2ea0b06f0.so: No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/lang/rust/work/stage/usr/local/lib/rustlib/x86_64-unknown-freebsd/lib/librustc_privacy-1ffbe0ad74c952f8.so: No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/lang/rust/work/stage/usr/local/lib/rustlib/x86_64-unknown-freebsd/lib/librustc_resolve-601ffa89350be577.so: No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/lang/rust/work/stage/usr/local/lib/rustlib/x86_64-unknown-freebsd/lib/librustc_save_analysis-8af316349017fac6.so: No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/lang/rust/work/stage/usr/local/lib/rustlib/x86_64-unknown-freebsd/lib/librustc_trans-3b154e537bd519a6.so: No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/lang/rust/work/stage/usr/local/lib/rustlib/x86_64-unknown-freebsd/lib/librustc_typeck-53963a21e3839eea.so: No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/lang/rust/work/stage/usr/local/lib/rustlib/x86_64-unknown-freebsd/lib/librustdoc-f458f9d50b770dc5.so: No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/lang/rust/work/stage/usr/local/lib/rustlib/x86_64-unknown-freebsd/lib/libserialize-967d73ca1a0a7c40.rlib: No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/lang/rust/work/stage/usr/local/lib/rustlib/x86_64-unknown-freebsd/lib/libserialize-967d73ca1a0a7c40.so: No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/lang/rust/work/stage/usr/local/lib/rustlib/x86_64-unknown-freebsd/lib/libstd-da49a473256a3892.rlib: No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/lang/rust/work/stage/usr/local/lib/rustlib/x86_64-unknown-freebsd/lib/libstd-da49a473256a3892.so: No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/lang/rust/work/stage/usr/local/lib/rustlib/x86_64-unknown-freebsd/lib/libstd_shim-51999e83180cf6a6.rlib: No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/lang/rust/work/stage/usr/local/lib/rustlib/x86_64-unknown-freebsd/lib/libstd_unicode-df6dca325cb80ddd.rlib: No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/lang/rust/work/stage/usr/local/lib/rustlib/x86_64-unknown-freebsd/lib/libsyntax-2336662cab7e706b.so: No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/lang/rust/work/stage/usr/local/lib/rustlib/x86_64-unknown-freebsd/lib/libsyntax_ext-712f41e1ed978e55.so: No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/lang/rust/work/stage/usr/local/lib/rustlib/x86_64-unknown-freebsd/lib/libsyntax_pos-8802a44eb3221178.so: No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/lang/rust/work/stage/usr/local/lib/rustlib/x86_64-unknown-freebsd/lib/libterm-bed969971b58b7ed.rlib: No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/lang/rust/work/stage/usr/local/lib/rustlib/x86_64-unknown-freebsd/lib/libterm-bed969971b58b7ed.so: No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/lang/rust/work/stage/usr/local/lib/rustlib/x86_64-unknown-freebsd/lib/libtest-098357d8bb203fcf.rlib: No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/lang/rust/work/stage/usr/local/lib/rustlib/x86_64-unknown-freebsd/lib/libtest-098357d8bb203fcf.so: No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/lang/rust/work/stage/usr/local/lib/rustlib/x86_64-unknown-freebsd/lib/libtest_shim-0dc4520584a37d49.rlib: No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/lang/rust/work/stage/usr/local/lib/rustlib/x86_64-unknown-freebsd/lib/libunwind-58a2f7d37c62243d.rlib: No such file or directory
*** Error code 74

Stop.
make[1]: stopped in /usr/ports/lang/rust
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make: stopped in /usr/ports/lang/rust
```

No idea what to do about this, so any help is highly appreciated. This is on 11.0-STABLE


----------



## MarcoB (Feb 23, 2017)

Here too on 11-STABLE. There are already some bugreports about this. My guess is that the Makefile needs a fix.


----------



## talsamon (Feb 24, 2017)

The error also exists on 10.3 (see PR 217309. There is an alternative pkg-plist as workaround.


----------



## topcat (Feb 26, 2017)

This failed for me in ports-mgmt/synth today with default options.


----------

